# Provex CV (Flavonoid Supplement) and Inflammation



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Following is an e-mail response from Dr John Folts, one of the discoverers of aspirin therapy for heart disease, a world leading authority on platelet behaviour and cardiovascular disease, and the clinical researcher who has overseen the major testing of Provex CV for cardio health. I wrote him regarding my recovery from IBS-D through that supplement and my discovery of an old study that linked blood platelet activity and bowel inflammation, with the suspicion that that was the channel through which it has worked on me. (This followed a recent visit to the IBS Treatment Center, where I was made much more aware that those of us who have food sensitivities have a liklihood of some level of inflammation. Remove the antagonist, eliminate the inflammation and the D; or treat the inflammation and eliminate the D and decrease the antagonism of the food. By using this supplement I have been able to achieve the latter of these two outcomes.) As Dr Folts, who is a lot closer to a list of "off label" success stories relates, there is a second level of anti-inflammatory action which may be in effect which may also be the actor in this outcome. Hi Mark I am pleased that you have found relief from your Inflammatory Bowel disease (IBD)!! I have heard of favorable responses to Provex CV for IBD from several other people as well. This IBD which is quite common, can be a terrible curse and occasionally lethal. *We have preliminary evidence that in addition to inhibiting excess platelet activity, Provex CV also has been shown to inhibit the activity of an enzyme , called Phospholipase A 2, ( PLA 2 ), that circulates in the blood and promotes inflammation, in various parts of the body including the gut and the blood vessel wall. It is certainly possible that the inhibition of this enzyme , by Provex CV may be reducing your IBD symptoms.* I am somewhat familiar with Dr Collins work on IBD that you mentioned , and a Flavonoid supplement may be better than some drugs prescribed for this disease. Please keep in touch and let me know how you are doing .May God Bless You and give you continued good health!!Sincerely Dr FoltsDr. John D. Folts, B.S.E.E, MS, PhD, F.A.C.C, F.A.H.A. Emeritus Professor of Medicine and Nutritional ScienceDirector of Coronary Thrombosis Research and Vascular Biology Laboratory.Department of Medicine, Cardiovascular Medicine SectionThis is the link to the platelet study from back in 1995 (*Gut*, Drs Collins and Rampton, London Hospital Medical College): http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlere...i?artid=1382343


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi MArkThis stuff gets more interesting. every little victory wins agains the war.CheersIan


----------



## diogenes (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi Mark, how long did it take you to start seeing results from Provex CV and at what dose were you taking it?


----------



## IBD/IBS Author (May 24, 2007)

Mark, Thanks for sharing this. All info is welcome as one never really knows what will help. Cheers,Elizabeth


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

diogenes said:


> Hi Mark, how long did it take you to start seeing results from Provex CV and at what dose were you taking it?


I began to see some effects of increased circulation in a couple of weeks. My chronic indigestion disappeared in a couple of months. "Sharts," which were becoming increasingly frequent in the morning, stopped almost at once. I never refluxed again. Slowly, over the next year, my D changed to mud; followed by a long, soft, single stool; to multiple stools. Urgency dropped so much that I could wait at a locked door for someone else to finish without falling into a total panic. I could begin to increase the amount of my "forbidden foods" without disasters. The dosage I was taking at that point was 2 caps a day, which was less than half of the recommended dosage. (I have long ago bumped it up to 4 a day.)


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

The inflammation, blood platelet, stress, and adrenaline combination I was having lunch with an ex-member of the Board, yesterday. She has been using the Provex for some years to pretty good effect. She works in a high stress position in a local office and has found her stress levels have skyrocketed with the resignation of the head of the agency. This has had an effect on the reoccurrence of her IBS-although nowhere near as severe as before she started supplementing--which was especially notable after a 3 week holiday in which the symptoms had disappeared. It seems pretty apparent for lots of us that something in the condition of stress causes our problems to increase. One of the chemicals associated with stress is adrenaline. It has a negative effect on the behavior of the platelets involved in cholesterol build-ups. (One of the virtues of the Provex CV is that it will continue to control the aggregation of those platelets even in the presence of adrenaline, but at a reduced level.) Presuming the findings in the British study are correct, it would be logical to suspect that stress, then, would also lead to the increased aggregation of those platelets involved in colon inflammation, as it does in our cardio system. Whether adrenaline, alone, over an extended period, can cause this inflammation, I can't say. Perhaps someone else can add to this. Notes:"When we are under stress, our adrenaline flows and causes our blood vessels to constrict, increasing blood pressure, and blood platelets are activated-prepared to clump together to form a clot. This "fight or flight response" is appropriate in short-term dangerous situations. The blood platelets are prepared for an injury to more quickly form a blood clot and more efficiently prevent blood loss."Chronic stress causes constant constriction of blood vessels and continuously "sticky" blood platelets, always prepared to form a clot."http://www.healthyalternatives.com/blood_platelets.html****Even at levels too low to precipitate aggregation on its own, adrenaline potentiates this action through adenosine.http://hwmaint.jp.physoc.org/cgi/content/abstract/193/2/443


----------

